# crack in clearcoat, any danger?



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

My Madone frame has a hairline crack on the top tube right before the seat tube. It looks like it's just in the clearcoat but I'm concerned that it might spread. Any other Trek CF frame owners encounter the same thing?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*A crack in the clearcoat...*

...is nothing, a crack in the CF _is_ Bad News, because, as you probably know, you've just become a prime candidate for notch delaminations. How can you tell the difference between a crack in the clearcoat and a crack in the CF? I can't but your LBS probably can...BTW, what do you think caused the crack? If it is in the CF, having a good story will probably help you get a frame replacement...


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*no idea why it cracked*

I'm not tough on the bike. I'm 6', 165 lbs, so it should hold up to anything I can dish out. No crashes, nothing unusual has happened. I'll take it to the shop tomorrow and get their opinion.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

If you saw the testing that those frames go through, then you would be less worried about your size making a difference.

That being said, you can never be too careful when it comes to potential frame cracks. The first thing you should do is take detailed pictures of the bike and the 'crack'. This will greatly help the Trek customer support people. If your LBS is giving you the runaround, then contact Trek directly. There are real, live people on the other end who can help you.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Resolution*

The Trek dealer looked at it, the crack is just in the clearcoat. Their explanation: the CF is more flexible than paint, so that's why the paint cracked, but the frame is OK. They showed me photos of what an actual frame crack would look like, and it's different from what I've got. Trek will take it back to repaint it for free, but that would mean 3 months without the bike, so I'll just live with it.


----------

